# FS: yellow solid/butterfly halfmoon bettas (NEW VIDEO last 2 males 21/1/11)



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

I have quite a few young bettas for sale. Males and females are easily sexed now. Females have eggs already ! I'm asking $10 each. They are all from the same spawn. I got the parents from acorn412 when she brought in bettas from Thailand a while back. Dad is a full halfmoon solid yellow betta. Mom is a spawn sister to dad.

Update: These two are the LAST available males. Both can open their tail to 180 degree when they flare.
This is a possible (90% chance) yellow butterfly halfmoon. He has only just started to change color.

New Video of yellow butterfly halfmoon: click the picture below to watch on hold



New Video of SOLID yellow halfmoon: click the picture below to watch on hold



DAD:


















Young bettas:






Males
Solid yellow
































































Thank you


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Just to note, I got 5 "culls" from another member about a year ago, and 3 of them are still going... most of which seem to have grown to nearly full size - they just took awhile... But their colourings are spectacular! Just "food for thought" for anyone thinking of using them as food - they are sometimes worth the patience.  Plus, while they are small, they're great for a "nano" tank as anything from 1-3 gallons seems like a PALACE to them.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Added group price for the discus.

Someone is taking the culls. 

I know they are perfect for nano tanks but there are only so many of those homes available. And since these are bettas, the males cannot be kept together, even if they are miniature size. Culling is also a part of nature. I'm not selecting ugly ones to be culled, just the ones that aren't growing. These are only a fraction the size of their spawn mates.


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2010)

pm'ed you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all for your interest in the discus. They have been sold.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to sound like I was saying they shouldn't be culled... just saying if anyone was interested in trying, sometimes the "runts" can turn out to be beautiful and normal sized fish - they just take awhile longer (mine took nearly a year before they got a growth spurt). But yes, if any turn out to be males, that's a lot of separate tanks to have to run...


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

XD well the ones that are healthy and growing and pigging out at feeding times but are missing their pectoral fins (do not know why it happens but it does) are still free for good homes.


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

Very good looking fish. Love the male and female in the first pic of the youngins! 
For breeding, you will also want to select against bumpy, crooked or "not smooth" toplines", short bodies. I think you mean ventrals instead of pectorals? They would not be able to swim properly without their pectorals. 

Good luck with the sale.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

lol I guess I meant pectorals. Its the two long thin fins down below their gill (where the head meets the belly)

thank you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Updated with new pictures!


----------



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

I wouldn't mind a male and a female, if you have some =)


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

video added


----------



## Akasha (Dec 9, 2010)

Aww super cute =)


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

a HUGE thank you to Shaobo (Ed) for these gorgeous photos and video


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Gorgeous bettas! I would be lying if I said I wasn't extremely tempted to divide my tank... but I think Jimi has gotten too used to having the whole tank to himself


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

kelly528 said:


> Gorgeous bettas! I would be lying if I said I wasn't extremely tempted to divide my tank... but I think Jimi has gotten too used to having the whole tank to himself


Thank you 

Jimi's tank wouldn't look quite as nice divided and I'm sure he would throw a temper tentrum if you did.

However, you could always set up another tank  these are little tanks and won't take up much space


----------



## CCBettas (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of containers are you keeping them in and where did you get them?


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

those are betta boxes (great for building a barrack with though I haven't done it yet. I got these from Pat (mykiss)


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

updated and bump!


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

New video posted of the yellow butterfly available.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

bump! These guys are a lot more yellow now! And bigger too


----------



## Wisperian (Nov 6, 2010)

Wow, these guys look amazing! Do you have any females left?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Yes do you have any females left??? May sound like a dumb question but you have the one color right???? Please let me know if you have anything left. thank you


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi there,

I have both males and females available. Please pm me for more information.

There are only solid yellows and yellow butterflies.

Thank You
Athena


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

There are only 3 males left. I will have to check on available females if anyone wants any.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Just 2 males remaining! I will post videos of them soon


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

Video of last two available males added to post #1

There is a male for free. He is missing his ventral fins. He looks perfect otherwise, solid yellow, nice body shape, and a nice large tail.

I am going out of the country on Thursday next week and won't be back for 2 weeks. Really hope these guys find new homes before I leave.

Thank You


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

bumpity bump


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

need these beauties gone before I leave the country! Their sibling males who were isolated from the group early on have fins the same length as their body! I would expect nothing less from these two males.


----------



## athena (Apr 22, 2010)

All sold...I think? Lol

Thank you


----------

